# give up your secrets...shear pins



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

wheres the best place to buy ariens shear pins pricewise?? i dont need any yet but im sure i will one day so time to stock up on them at todays prices right?? thanks for any info...steve


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I had to buy a few parts from mfgsupply.com, and so I was already paying for shipping I figure I'd get 8 pins for $.86 each. 
But unless you already have a significant order size, ordering just shear pins from online might not be worth it if you have to pay the typical shipping cost.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

fixer5000 said:


> wheres the best place to buy ariens shear pins pricewise?? i dont need any yet but im sure i will one day so time to stock up on them at todays prices right?? thanks for any info...steve


Been using snowblowers for 25- 30 years and have *never* broken a shear pin. My time is probably coming. I even wrapped up a floor mat and didn't break one. It's a wonder the gears didn't go south on me.
( I need to get an extra set for my Ariens 5520)


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

$24 bucks for a pack of 10 in Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

MFGSupply for me too when I was ordering other things.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Home Depot has them for Ariens deluxe machines and the snow Tech line
I think they were $ 5 or 6 dollars a pair. Not cheap but they have them


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Sheer pins*

I usually pick up some from Fleet Farm for replacements for machines I buy to rebuild and sell.


----------



## DTRJ (Oct 15, 2014)

Just saw them in my local Home Depot. Price was 2.40 each set for oem part





loneraider said:


> Home Depot has them for Ariens deluxe machines and the snow Tech line
> I think they were $ 5 or 6 dollars a pair. Not cheap but they have them


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

75 cents each at my dealer... always get a few every time i go... must be up to 10 or 12... never know haha


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you need it now price doesn't matter. If you are looking ahead try searching on line or even calling big box, hardware or dealers.


----------

